# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Kakadu Coolpin Gorge

## alexsc29

Pic doesn't want to show Mike though it will with link below - am I in need of a dummie lesson?



Hindsight would have me praising Coolpin Gorge as the best off beaten track stopover one could pick in Kakadu.
You apparently need a special permit to get yourself in there, not too harsh a drive and a good camp ground at end with a moderately easy walk up the gorge with some rock hopping and easy enough climbs to get to some superb croc free swimming.

Got the hang of using photobucket and will get some more pics up over next few days.

----------

